# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Los juegos que hacemos a los niños

## emilioelmago

Me gustaría que entre todos los que hacemos magia para niños nos ayudásemos con juegos que están en el mercado y que funcionen muy bien para el público infantil, tanto los que llevan ya mucho tiempo o son conocidos por todos como el cooloring book o los nuevos que salen a la venta como Keptchup y Mostaza.
Aquí detallo la relación de juegos que están más que probados con niños y que habré realizado más de un centenar de veces en cumpleaños y comuniones:
- Baraja Nudista
- Bastón Aparición fantasio
- F.P Pañuelo cambio de color
- Libro de la imaginación
- Hippity-hop-rabbit
-Dado viajero en la caja
-Three Card Monte
- Papel a billete
- Cuerda rota y recompuesta
- Guillotina mano
- Cuchillo atraviesa brazo
- Discos Camaleón
- Bolsa y Huevo
- Cartas disminución estilo Al Baker

Estos juegos los he realizado cientos de veces y os puedo asegurar que encantan al público tanto infantil como a los padres qué asisten al espectáculo.
Espero vuestros mensajes con los juegos que realizáis.
Un saludo a toda la comunidad mágica.

----------


## torino

Aparte de los algunos ya nombrados. Añado como no la varita que se rompe. Otro que tambien uso es la carta rota que aparece en un video de Faustino Palmero, pero lo hago para niños un poco mayores ya. Y el ultimo que quiero añadir es "la carta cambiante" creo que se llama, lo realiza Faustino Palmero tambien, y para los que no lo conozcan, el juego consiste en lo siguiente: El mago muestra dos cartas, una la dobla horizontalmente y la otra verticalmente. Mete la doblada verticalmente por la horizontal y por un extremo estan las caras y por el otro los dorsos. Crea una ilusion muy extraña y bonita.

----------


## magojuanillo

pues alguno mas....por ejemplo el de prediccion del castillo de naipes,que las cartas toman forma de castillo y esta bien, el de la carta al pañuelo , una rutina cualquiera de monedas que acabe con moneda yumbo , la moneda firmada que desaparece y reaparece dentro de 4 cajitas,los d`litte,un saludo  :twisted:

----------


## emilioelmago

La predicción del castillo de naipes la he visto en catálogo pero no me decidía a comprarla. Me la recomiendas? En cuanto a la carta pañuelo la tengo pero no la he hecho con niños. La prepararé para la próxima actuación.
Animaros los demás miembros de la comunidad mágica a enviarnos vuestros juegos y así entre todos mejorar en nuestras actuaciones.
Saludos.

----------


## r0ssen

Ahí va lo que habitualmente hago yo:

         Coloring book (Versión clásica)
         Cucuruchos pasa pasa (Cono Tarbell)
         De huevo a confeti (Marko)
	 La cuadatura del circulo
         La bolsa y el huevo (versión propia)
	 Cuerda rota y recompuesta
	 La cuerda que atraviesa 
	 La cuerda fakir
	 Desaparición del pañuelo (cambios de color con F.P.)
	 Pañuelo y bolas de esponja (El gran Henry)
	 Pañuelos anudados mágicamente
         Los pañuelos cortados (Marko)
	 La caja del dado
	 Nieve china

   Algunas ocasiones utilizo también a Rocky racoon (localizaciones de cartas - la carta pescada - algún gag) alguna bolsa de forzaje transparente o bolsa de cambios  (aparición de pañuelos, cambios de objetos, forzaje de animales con papelitos etc...) y también uno de "compañeros inseparables" es el pañuelo diablo.


Un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

emilioelmago, pues si te la recomiendo, yo lo he utilizado muchas veces con los niños y te aseguro que les gusta,un saludo

----------


## Xeic

Yo tambien hago el juego del Pato (marioneta) que pesca una carta,  de animales, que previamente ha elegido uno de los niños.

I en lugar del libro de colores normal hago el de 6 cambios.

----------


## Xeic

Se me olvidaba el otro fin de semana estuve en VilaSeca y vi varios magos haciendo magia infnatil, y uno de los juegos que triunfó fue el de la carta zig-zag. Además la presentación fue genial,  sin palabras, con poca luz y con una voluntaria adulta bailando al ritmo de la canción de Titanic. 

Lo presentó el mago Malakatin.

Muy bueno y gracioso.

----------


## galmer

ademas de los ya mencionados hay un par de juegos muy bonitos

--de pañuelo a huevo, una rutina en la que un pañuelo se convierte en huevo, se explica el truco y revelamos que el huevo es de madera, pero como somos magos....el huevo se convierte en uno de verdad

--la carta al pañuelo, ya sabeis, for.... una carta, mostramos un pañuelo con una carta blanca y tras un pase mágico la carta elegida queda en blanco y en el pañuelo se ha tintado la carta elegida

--los conejitos papi-mami

--por suepuesto, si el espacio lo permite, los D Lite

----------


## CharlieCharm

Tambien se puede usar la pesadilla del profesor, el hilo roto y recompuesto, el agua en el diario y el tiraboca.

Alguien me dice como presenta la cuerda rota y recompuesta no se me ocurre nada :(

----------


## emilioelmago

El agua en el periódico que comentabas antes queda fenomenal cuando al final del juego dices que alomejor no les ha parecido un milagro, pero que no hay mayor milagro que el milagro de la vida; y haces aparecer un pez de colores que regalas al niñ@ de la comunión.
Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Los pañuelos que se anudan de Pavel 
La pagoda 
Agua y aceite con cartas jumbo de dibujos infantiles
Los osos amorosos
Periódico roto y recompuesto con reconstrucción flash de Gene Anderson
El perrito de globo de Fred Hobson combinado con el Get a pet.

----------


## ernesto

Algunos de mi repertorio que no se han nombrado:

- Aparición de pez 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qVcCyrCUL0

-Guantes Disminución.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgLozs_QKXA

Saludos

----------


## emilioelmago

Algunos que he probado recientemente y que van muy bien son:

- Monedas chinas de Henry Evans 
- Rutina de cuerda de Antonio Romero
- Caja china espejo para apariciones 
- Predicción de los cuatro globos 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## emilioelmago

El otro día incorporé las monedas chinas de Henry Evans para ver que tal resultado daban y fue alucinante ver la cara que ponían los niños, sobre todo al final cuando lo realizas en sus propias manos. Un buen juego que os recomiendo que probéis con niños. 
Un saludo

----------


## Mago Habibi

Hola Emilio.

Que tal? En lugar darte la enhorabuena por la Gala   :Lol:  

Por otro lado... con las monedas chinas de Henry, ¿Te refieres a Miser´s Dream?

Gracias y un abrazo.

----------


## Iñigo Urkia

Hola amigos,

¿Me podéis dar algún dato más sobre el juego "El perrito globo de Fred Hobson"? ¿De qué trata?

He estado buscando información pero no he encontrado nada.

Gracias!

----------


## oahu

ola ernesto me a gustado mucho tu aparicion del pez yo soy un gran mago respecto a la cartomagia pero este diciembre actuo y kisiera k me aconsejarais sobre magia infantil

----------


## ignoto

> ola ernesto me a gustado mucho tu aparicion del pez yo soy un gran mago respecto a la cartomagia pero este diciembre actuo y kisiera * me aconsejarais sobre magia infantil


Pues puedes empezar por presentarte en la sección correspondiente y leerte los hilos del subforo de magia infantil.

----------


## ignoto

> Hola amigos,
> 
> ¿Me podéis dar algún dato más sobre el juego "El perrito globo de Fred Hobson"? ¿De qué trata?
> 
> He estado buscando información pero no he encontrado nada.
> 
> Gracias!


Fred Hobson tiene este juego publicado en "Fred Hobson Live!".
Es una pasada.

----------


## humorymagia

Otro juego que hago yo con la bolsa de cambio es la carta al pañuelo.

Doy a elegir una carta y mientras la enseña saco de mi bolsillo un pañuelo con la carta en blanco... entonces cuento que es un pañuelo revelador magico y que me va a revelar que carta es... solo que el pañuelo se revela a oscuras como las fotos.. entonces lo meto dentro de la bolsa de cambio y aparece la carta con el dorso blanco y el pañuelo con la carta!

Con buena charla esta genial, ya que para ellos una carta con el dorso blanco no es nada comun...

Saludos,

Miguel

----------


## humorymagia

Perdón... con la cara blanco.. no el dorso!

----------


## josep

Ignoto. Las cartas Jumbo de dibujos infantiles, se puede saber donde 

las has comprado ? Gracias.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

> Ignoto. Las cartas Jumbo de dibujos infantiles, se puede saber donde 
> 
> las has comprado ? Gracias.
> 
> Un saludo


Compré folios adhesivos para impresora, escaneé los dibujos, los imprimí y los pegué.

----------


## magllopis

Hola colega, sobre los juegos para niños, a mí me funciona muy bien:
- plumeros camaleon
- cambio de colores con FP y bolsa de cambio

Un consejo, hice una vez el de la caja de cabeza atravesada de espadas, y el padre que salio, que estuvo muy bien, debido a la tensión, su hija se puso a llorar y se convirtio en una "misdirection" espectacular, es más inadecuada.... no lo hagáis por lo menos con niños. Ver clavar espadas en la cabeza de su padre lo ven demasiado real.

Por cierto, no veo nada adecuado, ni para niños ni adultos, la baraja nudista, anda que no hay otras cosas en el mercado que acudir, aquí también en nuestra profesión/afición a estos temas verdes para llamar la atención, si vamos sobrados de ideas y capacidad...

--toma ya !!!!---

Un abrazo,

MagLlopis

----------


## ignoto

> Por cierto, no veo nada adecuado, ni para niños ni adultos, *la baraja nudista*, anda que no hay otras cosas en el mercado que acudir, aquí también en nuestra profesión/afición a estos *temas verdes* para llamar la atención, si vamos sobrados de ideas y capacidad...


De esta afirmación se deduce que no sabes lo que es una baraja nudista.

Te recomiendo vivamente te informes antes de hablar. Lo de dárselas de mago sin serlo, que no digo que sea tu caso, no está muy bien visto por aquí.

----------


## yang

Yo ago:

Antes de presentarme ago los aros chinos ninja

Despues cojo un aro i ago lo de enlazar el aro con la cuerda desenlazarlo...

Con esa misma cuerda ago cuerta rota y recompuesta

despues la cerda fakir.

carta pescada



-Despues toca darle un poco de color:
libro de colorear

BARAJA NUDISTA http://youtube.com/watch?v=6qlAz5pAu2k

Plumeros camaleon

-a continuacion un poco de magia con esponjas:

primero ago aparecer 2 de una montura de monedero 

ago la transposicion de bolas de la mano de un niño a la mia o al reves

despues saco otra bola, la ago desparecer y aparece en la otra mano,
lo vuelvo a repetir y pregunto en que m ano creen que esta la bola. Da igual lo que respongan ya que en una mano tengo un cubo de esponja y el la otra una bola de distinto color y tamaño.

la bola roja que crece y la negra que disminuye todo dentro de mi mano.

bolas de moltiplicación de esponja.

-Despues ago un juego que suele tener mucho exito:

yo lo llamo la marionata pepa.

cojo una marionatea de aquellas que tiene el culo tan gordo y  normalmente simulan ser aves ( aunque no lo consigan)y se la presneto a todo el publico, tambien digo que tiene una barja de cartas mini, enseño el estuche mini y se lo doy al espectador porque no quiero que se despieste durante su actuacion.
ago elegir una carta a una persona del publico., la pierdo, ago lo mismo con una segunda carta.
esparzo todas las cartas por el suelo y tras oler la mano del espectaodr la marioneta encuentra se carta.
Con la segunda carta pasa algo raro, ya que no la quiere buscar y va todo el rato a jugar con su estuche de cartas atacando al niño que lo guardava.
Al final se descubre que la carta estava dentro del estuche mini.

sigo con la misma barja y ago la carta apuñalada. ( nose el nombre real lo explica tony hassini en uno de sus dvds, magia en fiestas.)

- a continuacion ago una rutina sobre los cambio de tamaño

de abanico de cartas normal a jumbo

moneda disminucion raven

estuche de disminucion + diminishing returns.



para acavar ago la desparicion de pañuelo con fp

despues me saco asta 10 pañuelo de la boca y ago que los vayan contando y diciendo el color.

y por ultimo papel de la boca on el tipico algodon.


esto es todo lo que ago.

lo unico que me falla esque tengo que parar entre rutina y rutina. algun consejo para que no se esveren los niños?

hay que decir que si veo que les cuesta mostrar atencion me salto algunos juegos.

----------


## Xeic

Hace unos meses que estoy haciendo el juego de LIBRO SKETCH O MAGIC es una pasada.

----------


## rodrigo00

Hace poco realicé varios juegos a niños entre ellos:
La bola que crece, el lápiz zig-zag, fp y pañuelo, aparación y tal, algunas cosillas con esponjas, y para finalizar una rutina de cajita boston, el cual fue el mayor fracaso. Creo que la cajita boston es para un público más adulto, ya que los niños no gesticulaban...... Puede ser que estubieran o muy impresionados, o que no pillaran nada, no lo sé....

----------


## emilioelmago

Juego nuevos que he probado con los niños han sido:

1- Aparición de una botella al estallar un globo
2- Pañuelo que viaja a la lata de Coca Cola
3- Transformación de la Coca Cola en Fanta de Naranja.
4- La Bolsa Dálmata

Los tres primeros les han gustado mucho, el cuarto creo que un poco menos aunque es pronto para valorarlo pues he de sacar la conclusión cuando lo realice varias veces en distintos sitios y tener una opinión más objetiva y amplia.
Feliz año a todos

----------


## Bubby Barton

> Fred Hobson tiene este juego publicado en "Fred Hobson Live!".
> Es una pasada.


Y también viene en "JEFF Hobson Live"   :Smile1:  . Y sí, es una pasada.
Por cierto, ¿alguno sabe de algún comercio de bolsas de papel por barcelona? 

Saludos de nuevo a todos.

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola Bubby Barton, aquí suelen tener. Lo normal es que vendan las bolsas en paquetes de 50 ó 100 pero a veces tienen sueltas. Yo suelo ir a la tienda que hay en Mataró pero por comodidad ya que vivo alli, la de Barcelona es más grande y suelen tener más estocaje.


Comercial Bolsera,S.A.

Cl.Xucla N.15 Bi 
08001 Barcelona 
Barcelona 

Tlf: 933 171 428 

www.labolsera.com

----------


## ignoto

Pues me he ido a buscar el deuvedé y va a ser que tienes razón.
Es Jeff.

Los años no pasan en balde.  :(

----------


## galmer

Para esta temporada nuevos:
Aparición a una mano de pañuelo con hilo flash
mini sueño del avaro, por ahora solo 10 moneditas y de final una jumbo
bola que crece
carta firmada y disparada, una versión de la carta que sale lanzada desde la baraja con gomita, solo que esta además de firmada termina atravesada por las balas...
carta a la naranja, con rutina ambientada en el mundo del toreo

----------


## Pabel

Hola Emilioelmago. Me ha llamado mucho la atención que entre los juegos que les haces a los niños has puesto la guillotina de brazo. No te parece un poco fuerte para los niños? Yo una vez le hice la guillotina de dedo a los amigos de mis sobrinos y uno de sus padres me dijo que si lo que quería era traumatizar al niño. Me pareció un poco exagerada la reacción pero desde entonces lo la he vuelto a hacerla a niños.

----------


## emilioelmago

Pues si te digo la verdad que llevo haciéndola 15 años y nunca nadie jamás me ha dicho nada, todo lo contrario, los niños encantados con meter la mano y cuando me contratan para otras comuniones me piden que lleve el juego de la guillotina.
En fin yo sigo con ella porque me dá muy buenos resultados. No iría a hacer algo que viera que no funciona o que entre los padres y los niños no gustara o que algún padre me comentara que no le ha gustado porque dejaría de hacerlo.
He de decirte también que este juego lo hago si los niños ya tienen cierta edad, a partir de 12 años y te puedo asegurar porque soy profesor de Música en un instituto de Badajoz y llevo 14 años dedicados a la enseñanza que los niños de 12 años no se van a traumatizar con esto. 
Pero bueno, hay que respetar todas las opiniones.
Un saludo a todos

----------


## carlossicilia

una pregunta emilioelmago....... ¿que tipo de presentacion haces en la guillotina de mano? la verdad es que yo he tenido buenas y malas experiencias con la guillotina no se a lo mejor es que no hago la presentacion correcta por esto te pregunto si no te importa explicarlo gracias

----------


## manuel marquez

Hola!
Mi nombre es Malakatin, no se si alguno me conose, pero de todas forma os comento que hago magia para niños desde hace 18 años.
Al ver el repertorio de la primera carta , pienso (me puedo equivocar) que su autor no tiene mucha experiencia. Uno de los detalles que me hacen pensar esto, no es otro que el uso de varios juegos absolutamente inadecuados (por lo menos para mi) para el publico infantil. 
Por otra parte me pregunto ¿Cuánto tiempo tarda en hacer todos estos juegos? Si no me equivoco al contar hay 14 efectos.
Yo en una rutina de una hora suelo hacer 7 como mucho. Me gustaría ver el número pues lo podría estudiar con más detalle. 
De todos modos “El cuchillo que atraviesa el brazo”y “La guillotina” son completamente inadecuados para niños. Las cartas nudistas y el billete son para mi gusto juegos que para los niños no son adecuado ni les atraen mucho ¿no se?
Tambien me gustaria saber en que orden los haces. 
Y sobre todo saber si tienes alguna idea de lo que es una estructura interna de una rutina.

Un saludo.

----------


## galmer

La guillotina de brazo bien presentada y con elementos cómicospuede ser totalmente adecuada para público infantil.
Yo la vengo haciendo desde hace 4 años y jamás me he encontrado con ningún problema. Eso si, tienes que saber a quien eliges para hacer de voluntario y presentarla de manera que la situación "terrible" de perder la mano sea tomada como algo más cómico.
Seamos realistas, los niños de hoy en dia ni se traumatizan ni son tontos. Han sobrevivido a matanzas en cientos de videojuegos, a pelis de destripamientos, a los lunnis y a la muerte de Chanquete...

----------


## emilioelmago

Gracias Galmer proque con tu respuesta sobran las palabras pero te contestaré MAlakatín.
Cuando actúo en una comunión y hay niños de 9, 10 años en adelante este es el número que he presentado en infinidad de ocasiones y con tanto éxito en estos años realizando una media de 70 actuaciones.

1- Baraja nudista. Les encanta la historia que les cuento presentándome como me inicié en este mundillo y van viendo como simples cartones blancos se convierten en naipes. En ese momento saco a un niño y hago un cambio de baraja y realizo la predicción de Castillo de Naipes.

2- Rutina pañuelos cambio de color. Acabo de terminar esos dos efectos mencionados y les pregunto si les gustaría aprender un muego de Magia para hacer a vuestros amigos. Les digo que utilizaré un pañuelo y que sigan las instrucciones porque tendrán que hacer lo mismo. Realizo la rutina de cambio de color con 4 pañuelos y dos FP .

3- Bolsa y huevo de Malini. Continuo preguntando: Sabéis que es lo que sacan los Magos de un sombrero? Contestasn un conejo. Yo les digo que yo antes tenía un conejito pero que en un principio hacía Magia con gallinas y que me guardé un recuerdo de mi gallinita preferida y muestro un huevo. El resto ya lo imaginais.

4 - Libro de la imaginación. Volviendo a la pregunta anterior les digo. Os voy a enseñar al conejito con el que estuve trabajando tantos años. Como ya falllecio porque era muy viejito tengo aquí unas fotos que le hice cuando era joven. Ya sabeís como va el juego. Cuando hacemos la parte de tirarle las zanahorias muestro varias que dejo a un niño en su silla para el final con la guillotina de brazo.

5- Hippity hop rabbit. Cuando actúo para niños me gusta ponerme sombreros de colores y tengo varios en casa que he ido comprando a lo largo de los años. En la mesa tengo las cajas con los sombreros de copa y les pregunto. Os habéis fijado en mi sombrero? Pues los Magos antiguamente utilizaban sombreros distintos y les señalo los de la mesa. Pregunto. Sabéis como se llaman: Si no lo saben les ayudo en la respuesta. El juego ya sabéis también como sigue.

6 - En este momento los niños están tan desconcertados con los juegos que les propongo un  reto. Tengo tres cartas grandes en  un atril gigante y jugaremos al juego de la distinta. Three Card Monte. 

7- Y terminamos con la pregunta: Bueno con todo lo que hemos visto hoy  creo que es suficiente o queréis más?. Ah antes de marcharme, tu tienes mis zanahorias que te dejé hace un rato. Bueno pues me vas a ayudar con el último invento de la tacnología. Un aparato que corta las zanahoria mejor que nada. Aquí presento mi rutina de la Guillotina.

Este es mi show que he hecho mucho tiempo y que sdura unos 50-55 minutos aprox. Tengo perfectamente estudiado los tiempos, cada juego ha sido probado en infinidad de ocasiones viendo sus posibles fallos y es más llevo más juegos en el respertorio aparte de los mencionados al principio por si sucede que los niños que me encuentros tienen 5 años en lugar de 12 o 13. En fin que estos 17 años me ha dado tiempo de poder probar y analizar lo que en mi opinión y en lo que voy aprendiendo funciona con el público. Me imagino que debe de gustar cuando no hago más que hacer actuaciones una tras otra y cada año tengo cerrado todo el mes de abril y mayo con las comuniones desde el mes de octubre. Pero hay opioniones para todos los gustos.
Saludos

----------


## Dragoneo

> Tengo perfectamente estudiado los tiempos, cada juego ha sido probado en infinidad de ocasiones viendo sus posibles fallos y es más llevo más juegos en el respertorio aparte de los mencionados al principio por si sucede que los niños que me encuentros tienen 5 años en lugar de 12 o 13.



Como que llevas mas juegos por si los niños tienen 5 años en lugar de 12 o 13 :Confused: , a poco en tantos años de mago no has aprendido a preguntar la edad promedio de los espectadores :Confused: , vamos, que eso es de lo mas basico, que tal que vas con juegos infantiles y resulta que es un show para ancianos??, vas a aparecerles caramelos de una bolsa??, vas a hacerles el dado viajero :Confused:

----------


## Mago Knapp

Mmmmm, la baraja nudista que usas es en cartas Jumbo? Por que si son tamaño normal no veo manera de hacerlas para más de, no sé... tal vez 10 o 15 niños que alcancen a verlas bien... No siento que sea un efecto... Ya no para niños, sino para escenario, no es visual, a menos que cargues con tu proyector.

La guillotina o cualquier efecto que involucre cualquier tipo de arma simple y sencillamente no los hago por lo mismo que estamos viendo aquí, hay a quien le fascina, pero hay tambien a quien le parece inadecuado involucrar cualquier tipo de arma si el show es infantil, asi que habiendo tantos y tantos juegos infantiles prefiero apostar por los que tengo la plena seguridad de que nadie me va a refutar, no dudo ni por un segundo que a los niños les fascine, el mismísimoo David Kaye (Silly Billy), reconocido por muchos como "El mejor mago infantil del mundo", ofrece un show "Infantil" bizarro repleto de sangre, jeringas, serruchos y no se cuánta barbaridad más... Se anuncia como Dr. Blood (Dr. Sangre) y su slogan es "Si a sus pequeños les gusta el miedo, amarán al doctor Sangre" Es algo que en lo personal JAMÁS haría, por mucho que le guste a los niños, no hay que olvidar que son los papás los que deciden a última hora si te contratan o no, ya ni hablemos del mal ejemplo para el niño... 

Claro, es mi opinión muy personal.

----------


## emilioelmago

Se ve que actuas poco Dragoneo.
Cuando hasgas al año una media de 90 a 100 actuaciones te darás cuenta de lo que digo.
Saludos

----------


## magik mackey

y nadie hace nada con animales en comuniones ?, yo siempre incluyo algun juego con palomas o conejo y a los niños-as les encanta y a los grandes tambien..

----------


## humorymagia

Yo suelo hacer magia con personas.. si, era un chiste, malo, pero un chiste...

----------

